# Possible to directly apply to EB2?



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

Hi all,

Is it possible for a large international company based in the US to directly apply to EB2 visa while employee is working abroad within the same company?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

There are three types of EB-2 Visas. 



EB-2(A): This category is for foreign nationals professionals with an 'advanced degrees' (masters degree or higher) and with a job offer from a U.S. company



EB-2(B): This category is for foreign nationals with 'exceptional ability' in the sciences, business or arts and with a job offer from a U.S. company 



EB-2(C): This category is for foreign nationals with exceptional ability, or an advanced degree, who can show that their activities will substantially benefit the U.S. national interest


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

sorry what's the difference between eb2a and eb2c?

If I have an advanced degree, and the company offers me a position, does that mean they can sponsor me eb2a?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

their lawyers would decide if its possible


----------

